# iui tomorrow may be cancelled as no hep post core what is it?



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

I  am due for iui tomorrow at 4.30 and have just received a phone message from one of the nurses 
saying she hopes I have my hep b post core done and to bring it along tomorrow.  I never got this test.  i cannot recall this being asked of me and I certainly didnt have it done for first iui at my other clinic.

Please God they wont cancel does anyone know is this a mandatory blood test, has anyone had it. cant believe it  I was all set and now could cry.

Jue


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

if you've had tests done, they should be in your notes?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Never heard of the 'post core' bit either but hepatitis is one of the standard blood tests you should have had done before you were allowed to start treatment - to protect staff handling your eggs and sperm from contracting it and to avoid cross-contamination with other people's eggs and sperm.  I'm surprised your clinic have not done this for you. I'm assuming you are a private patient?  What other blood tests did you have done?

I really hope its something you have already had done, and its just that the results have been mislaid.  I would definitely do as Cupcake says and see if there is any way you can have the blood test rushed through tomorrow.  If you have paid for a package of 'initial bloods' from your clinic I would demand they sort it out for you!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Joeyrella, wee emma and cupcake,  thanks for your response.

I transferred from another clinic and sent on all my initial bloods that are mandatory, one was definitely hep B.

however I do recall now my present clinic saying at initial consulation that they want a "hep B post Core" test done.  When i said i had the heb B they said this was needed as well.

Anyhow went off to think about it , came back a month later to let them know was going ahead with a medicated donor iui cycle as they recommended but they never mentioned the test again and i forgot about it as was focusing on polyps and medications as you all know is enough to keep the mind occupied.

I will leave them a message tonight to ask if a test can be done and rushed through as suggested thats all i can do.  I just cannot believe this after taking all meds and follicles and lining being just right.

Too good to be true again.

Jue


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

No word from the clinic yet, they will be getting 3 messages from me this evening. no point in roaring and shouting bu
bloody well feel like it.

apparantly there is an surface antigen and a core antigen and my last clinic only did the surface one.

Jue


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks again for the advice,

All sorted and DIUI over and done now on 2ww

jue


----------

